# New fresh kernel

## farmer.ro

I messed up my genkernel-next and would like a default clean fresh kernel

I removed the gentoo sources + the kernel files in /usr/src - /lib/modules - /boot

And used the make mrproper

The problem is everythime i run

```
genkernel --luks --lvm --busybox --menuconfig all
```

It keeps remembering the old kernel setup and i can not get a clean default kernel, how do i do that?

----------

## farmer.ro

I removed /etc/genkernel.conf and now i have no working kernel and i can not compile a new kernel because of the missing genkernel.conf so my computer is dead

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *farmer.ro wrote:*   

> I removed /etc/genkernel.conf and now i have no working kernel and i can not compile a new kernel because of the missing genkernel.conf so my computer is dead

 

You can re-emerge genkernel for re-creating genkernel.conf

----------

## farmer.ro

i got the genkernel.conf back but the problem is i can not get a fresh default kernel:

every time i "genkernel --luks --lvm --busybox --menuconfig all" it seems to remember my previous selected kernel options, and i can not get a default kernel setup

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Try with option

 *man genkernel wrote:*   

> --[no-]mrproper
> 
>            Runs, or does not run, "make mrproper" before compilation - this erases both any compiled object files in the kernel source tree as well as the kernel configuration.

 

----------

## farmer.ro

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Try with option
> 
>  *man genkernel wrote:*   --[no-]mrproper
> 
>            Runs, or does not run, "make mrproper" before compilation - this erases both any compiled object files in the kernel source tree as well as the kernel configuration. 

 

that does not help, genkernel keeps using my old kernel setup

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *farmer.ro wrote:*   

> that does not help, genkernel keeps using my old kernel setup

 

I think beacuse in genkernel.conf you have setted OLDCONFIG="yes" and this option force --no-clean --no-mrproper,

 *man genkernel wrote:*   

> --oldconfig
> 
>            Implies --no-clean, and thus --no-mrproper, running a "make oldconfig".

 

----------

